# New to co2



## Vikkiog (12 Mar 2014)

Hey guys, just looking for recommendations on a co2 system (complete kit if possible!).
MA have recommended jbl proflora u402 with the disposable bottles but they also do refillable ones but it can take a while to refill them apparently :/
My tanks a 300L community that's medium-ly planted 
Ta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikkiog (12 Mar 2014)

Or m602?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus (12 Mar 2014)

ht why not keep a spare cannister or 2 ? efillable ( fire extingusher ) based systeme work out cheaper in the long run


----------



## tim (12 Mar 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> Or m602?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using two of these good regulators IMO if a little expensive, the m602 will give you the option to switch to a larger canister (co2 fire extinguishers) fit when your fed up of waiting for them to be back in stock at your lfs.


----------



## Vikkiog (12 Mar 2014)

Hah that's fair enough, I've thought about it tbh but I'd rather be familiar with co2 before dealing with fire extinguishers 
Do you just buy an empty one of ebay and find somewhere to fill it up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (12 Mar 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> Hah that's fair enough, I've thought about it tbh but I'd rather be familiar with co2 before dealing with fire extinguishers
> Do you just buy an empty one of ebay and find somewhere to fill it up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy the extinguishers full off eBay, normally for only a little more than the cost of a refill from your local ma, then once empty find a local place to refill normally around a tenner.


----------



## Vikkiog (12 Mar 2014)

Sounds like a plan, get the m602 and get that sorted. Later on I 'll look for somewhere that can refill fire extinguishers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (12 Mar 2014)

Try this thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-refills.4258/


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Thank you I'll take a look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

The only place near me that does fire extinguishers charge £25 plus vat for refills  that's a no go then :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (13 Mar 2014)

Tell them you can get a brand new FE for £21 on eBay.


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> The only place near me that does fire extinguishers charge £25 plus vat for refills  that's a no go then :/


Go to local workplace, library, post office, shop etc and phone the numbers attached to the CO2 extinguishers and see what they offer.

I did this and am currently awaiting 2 off 2KG extinguishers for £20, delivered to my work as I type. Unfortunately I cycled to work today, so they will remained "stashed" until I come in by car


----------



## tim (13 Mar 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> The only place near me that does fire extinguishers charge £25 plus vat for refills  that's a no go then :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buying a new fe each time works out cost effective compared to the cost of a 500g refill through lfs


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

That's what I was just thinking. The refills are £20 for 500g so may aswell get 2kg for £20ish. What do you do with empty ones though?
I've emailed about 10 different places near to me about refills so we'll see how that works as soon as they get back to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacha (13 Mar 2014)

Tell them you know it costs them nothing to re- fill it, so you'll give them a tenner for the 5 minutes labour.


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Hah, I'll see what the others say and then I'll try that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Okay then, so I can get 3 x 2kg co2 bottles delivered for £75 and then I could get a basic kit (like the aquarium gardens kit) for around another £60 and then I'm set for a while. Then I don't have to worry about refills for a while Sound right? Or is there a better option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2014)

Be careful in trying to dispose of empty FE's. Luckily my local tip will take pressurised vessels, including FE's, as they have a guy who it trained to know how to handle them. A lot of local tips will not touch pressure vessels and will just turn you away.


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Found a place that refills for £18 so i guess I'll get three and then refill two when I'm on the last one or something like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Does this look like everything I would need?
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-from-ag-673-p.asp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Also, what's the difference between fe co2 and specific aquarium ones? Someone said to me fe isn't food grade so might not be safe for aquariums....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> Does this look like everything I would need?
> http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-from-ag-673-p.asp


Yes


----------



## Vikkiog (13 Mar 2014)

Ta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicninja (21 Mar 2014)

From my experience it's worth reading up on fire extinguisher set-ups before going for an all in one JBL kit. I went for a JBL u500 set-up but quickly moved to a 2KG FE and dual reg/gauge from CO2 Art. I managed to get a FE from eBay for £20 delivered and the high-end gauge for £60. So far very pleased.


----------



## nybraby (26 Mar 2014)

Would also add I get my FE refilled for £5 !


----------



## Spnl (26 Mar 2014)

With a 300l tank you will get through quite a bit of CO2, so I would advise against getting a small system, unless you do as Tim suggests and make sure the reg will work on larger tanks later.
In general it seems the bigger the tank the (much) cheaper the gas. I have a 6.35kg beer gas cylinder, cost £90 to buy, full, and £24 per fill. With a CO2 supermarket reg at about 50 odd quid. I'll bet that works out not much different to what MA would charge for a little JBL system?
I recently got the DD complete system from Aquaessentials for a nano tank. This will take small (500 or 600g) welding gas cylinders which are cheaper and very widely available (I hope, I haven't tried this yet), working v well but would last no time on my 350l tank.


----------



## Vikkiog (1 Apr 2014)

Thanks, I'm still thinking about the fe system, got a lot of the bits apart from the solenoid and the fe but I like the idea of a larger cylinder. Where did you buy the beer has cylinder from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (1 Apr 2014)

Vikkiog said:


> Where did you buy the beer has cylinder from?


Look in Yellow Pages for "beer gas" in your area.


----------



## Vikkiog (1 Apr 2014)

Will do  ta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Apr 2014)

Or local hydroponics shop will probably have them too. Not all beer gas places will deal with joe public


----------



## Maximum (1 Apr 2014)

I found a local Calor Gas place that also did tall pub gas CO2 - might be worth asking. I went with FE as I had no way of hiding a tall cylinder. I understand if you use a pub cylinder you need an adapter so that the regulator doesn't catch on the frame/cradle on the top of the cylinder. On FE the thread for the reg is on the side but on pub ones it is on the top and protected. Hopefully someone else can explain better!!


----------



## Vikkiog (1 Apr 2014)

I get what you mean maximum. I'll have to make some more phone calls tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximum (1 Apr 2014)

I lost track of the phone calls I made trying to find FE and also pricing up refills - it was hard work.


----------

